

The Retina Dilemma - martinwolf
http://theamazingweb.net/2013/07/01/the-retina-dilemma/

======
anigbrowl
SVG, text, and CSS. Also, try researching some out-of-patent image codecs.

~~~
martinwolf
SVG, text and CSS is not always the solution, especially for rich images like
photographs. WebP is awesome and I use it where possible, but it needs to
adopt much wider browser support. Quickly, pls.

